# off white photo



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i wrote a previous post about mice that i got and wasnt sure of colour as it was more an off white. hope this pic helps to identify....they seem to be getting darker at nose and bottom of ther backs....thankyou i hope this photo works


mousey by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

heres another 1


IMAG1133 by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she looks like my champaigne girls


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

champagne is what i thought but just noticed their brother that is the same colour has developed dark points on his nose and bottom.??


20121119_165019 by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

The boy is Siamese, -not sure on the others they might also be it can take up to 6-8 weeks for points on Siamese to come in.

how old are they? the girls look rather skinny/small and not well developed. High protein and high fat foods to help build them up. (dog/cat kibble and wild bird seeds, and mealworms will do it. and Vit drops in their water would help too)

though I'm leaning towards champagne for the other two as they seem a different colour/shade, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

Thankyou for your help they are just past 5weeks...the tiny mouse u see in the second pic is from the same litter but got her for free as the she wasn't wanted due to her tiny size. I can't see any dark points yet appearing on the girls i also have a dark grey doe that came from same litter


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Their dad is Siamese and the mum is choc tan I think, i have the rest of the litter and the father and a friend has the mother, we bought them from the same person, they were all weaned too soon but the seller lied to the person who has the mother.


----------

